# Couples going through IVF treatment- Research



## Lindsay mj

ARE YOU AND YOUR PARTNER GOING THROUGH IVF TREATMENT?

I am a counselling psychologist in training at City University and as part of my doctorate I am conducting research into heterosexual couples going through IVF or similar fertility treatments.

It is well established that IVF or other fertility treatments can be a distressing and stressful experience for many couples. I am interested in the way couples make sense and meaning out of their experience and am therefore looking for couples who are willing to be interviewed together. 

All that is required is a willingness to talk about your experiences as a couple. As a token of my gratitude for your contribution and to compensate you for your time you will receive £50 for participating.

If you and your partner are interested in taking part or would like more information please contact me at [email protected]

Thank you for taking the time to read this information. I look forward to hearing from you.

This research has been approved by the City University Ethics Committee. All interviews will be confidential.
(Supervised by Jacqui Farrants. email: [email protected])


----------

